# Hello! Upstate NY here



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey everyone. I am from Rochester NY, Been riding for over 10 years been all over the US and some of Canada in search of snow. I try to get out a minimum once a week usually more. And one trip a year. I love meeting new snowboarders and seeing different local spots.
Anyone from upstate?
-Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool I plan on getting out tom also. Where is lab?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Ha Im off to bristol now!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

The snow was also great at Bristol today. Not many runs open tho.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Was empty. Sat is suposto be crowded i was thinking about going then also


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol yea east coast snow! Was not crowded at all! I hit up the closed trails at Bristol also nice fresh stuff and no rocks was great.
Im thinking about going to whiteface in a few weeks for a long weeekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea looks awesome. I cant take that much time off from work sorry


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

$51 for an all day pass


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Whos going out tommorow? It just started dumping snow


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

*SU Photojournalism Major new to Snowboarding Forum needs some HELP*

What's up guys? I just started at Syracuse University in the fall as a photojournalism major, I'm originally from Southern California and have been riding for 10 years.

I have kind of an odd question...

I have to shoot a picture story about "The Competitive Spirit." Naturally I picked snowboarding, because it would give me an excuse to ride for homework. So far I've hit up Tog and Lab. I'm looking for someone in the CNY area, preferably close to Syracuse, who plans to compete in the Volcom Peanut-Butter and Rail Jam at Stratton, VT. I know it's a long shot, but do you guys know anyone? I picked the PBRJ because it's an all-amateur contest, so it should garner better access. Obviously I would provide whoever the subject is with digital copies of all of my selected images. Please let me know if you know anyone!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Man i'm so jealous of you guys... you guys get all the snow and we vermonters get nada 
Didn;t you all get like 3 feet this week or something. What the hell man.. we barely got a dusting


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Its the lake effect just keeps snowing


----------

